# Milton Keynes Anyone?



## Sharon the Cat (Feb 26, 2022)

We shall sadly have to attend a funeral soon at Milton Keynes Crem. For a trip in the car it would be 6 hours driving, and we'd probably have to take the dogs with us too. So I thought maybe take the van and have a couple of days away. There are a few car parks and one pub stop on the app but no reviews. The Caldecotte Arms by the lake appears on a FB group and looks perfect.
Has anyone any experience of parking up for the night around there? Our biggest fear is arriving and finding height barriers, as street view may not be up to date.


----------



## The laird (Feb 26, 2022)

Give the radfords a shout they may know of a place that would suit


----------



## Sharon the Cat (Feb 26, 2022)

The laird said:


> Give the radfords a shout they may John of a place


Errrrm ?


----------



## The laird (Feb 26, 2022)

The roaming radfords are on here they may know of a place that would do you 
pm them 
soz motorhomer .com


----------



## myvanwy (Feb 26, 2022)

Lots of links on you tube for Steve and Lyndsey.


----------



## Sharon the Cat (Feb 28, 2022)

The laird said:


> Give the radfords a shout they may know of a place that would suit


Received a reply from Steve on Motorhome. No height barriers at the Caldecott. Thank you.


----------



## ChrisInNotts (Mar 1, 2022)

We spent a nice quiet night there a couple of years back and it was a good stop.  Some nice walking around the lake.  Its a longish confusing walk into the centre of town though.

Keith


----------



## Jillygumbo (Mar 3, 2022)

I had a look at that pub by the lake after I attended a funeral at the Crem (small world). I thought the noise from the road would be too much so I started home to Wiltshire, and stayed at a lovely pub on the way from Banbury to Chipping Norton A361 called The Duck on the Pond at South Newington. I just went in and asked, had a meal and a lovely quiet night.


----------



## Canalsman (Mar 3, 2022)

Jillygumbo said:


> I had a look at that pub by the lake after I attended a funeral at the Crem (small world). I thought the noise from the road would be too much so I started home to Wiltshire, and stayed at a lovely pub on the way from Banbury to Chipping Norton A361 called The Duck on the Pond at South Newington. I just went in and asked, had a meal and a lovely quiet night.


Thanks for the recommendation. I've added it to the POIs.


----------



## Jillygumbo (Mar 4, 2022)

Canalsman said:


> Thanks for the recommendation. I've added it to the POIs.


I don't know whether it is still OK to stay, and isn't on WEBSITE BLOCKED BY ADMIN. I just popped in and asked, and I did have a meal. This was about 4 years ago.


----------



## Canalsman (Mar 4, 2022)

Jillygumbo said:


> I don't know whether it is still OK to stay, and isn't on WEBSITE BLOCKED BY ADMIN. I just popped in and asked, and I did have a meal. This was about 4 years ago.


Aaah. I assumed it was very recent ...


----------



## Jillygumbo (Mar 14, 2022)

Sorry for any confusion


----------



## Sharon the Cat (Mar 14, 2022)

Parked up at the Caldecotte now. 3 of us had a meal in there at lunchtime. It's a busy old place during the day, it was sunny today. I can imagine it gets well busy at weekends. 


ChrisInNotts said:


> We spent a nice quiet night there a couple of years back and it was a good stop.  Some nice walking around the lake.  Its a longish confusing walk into the centre of town though.
> 
> Keith





Jillygumbo said:


> I had a look at that pub by the lake after I attended a funeral at the Crem (small world). I thought the noise from the road would be too much so I started home to Wiltshire, and stayed at a lovely pub on the way from Banbury to Chipping Norton A361 called The Duck on the Pond at South Newington. I just went in and asked, had a meal and a lovely quiet night.


----------



## Tokyoren (Mar 23, 2022)

I want to visit it in the future


----------

